

Ask HN: anybody remember this article, I can't find it  - actionbrandon

It was about a company that had a huge screen which would display photos and you could move them around like a Kinect (and other awesome stuff).  The screen would be cool for an event I&#x27;m planning...<p>Thanks in advance!
======
clockwork_189
Leap Motion([https://www.leapmotion.com/](https://www.leapmotion.com/))
Myo([https://www.thalmic.com/myo/](https://www.thalmic.com/myo/)) Sorry, these
are all I could think of. I know there was this startup in Silicon Valley that
did something with gesture based music control and I think they got acquired
by Microsoft, but I cannot recall their name right now...sorry.

~~~
actionbrandon
Neither of those are what I was thinking of, but thanks for thinking about it
for a minute.

------
actionbrandon
I figured it out, if anybody else cares:
[http://socialprintstudio.com/](http://socialprintstudio.com/)

